# Amazing 1890's bikes, stored in basement for decades!



## andybee75 (Jul 30, 2015)

Got a mail from a guy who bought a apartment from the estate of an old lady. This bikes stood there in the basement! The lady got the apartment in the thirties!! This bikes both seems to be from 1898, the Stormers well preserved decal tells this. According to brands lists Temple only existed in 1898.

The Stormer is very important to me, as it helps to date my own Stormer wreck. And also tells how it should look.

BTW, the bikes are not in USA, its in Sweden.


----------



## andybee75 (Jul 30, 2015)

Mote pics of The Temple:
View attachment 228288View attachment 228289View attachment 228290View attachment 228291


----------



## squeedals (Jul 30, 2015)

Time has stood still for these two gems.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow....Those are fantastic!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2015)

Great finds, how awesome!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 30, 2015)

Send the Stormer to me.... I live close to Reading, PA.


----------



## catfish (Jul 30, 2015)

Great find!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 30, 2015)

Well preserved!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 30, 2015)

Find of the month


----------



## cadillacbike (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice


----------

